# Synchronisierung der Drehzahl von 3 unterschiedlich belasteten Kettenbahnen



## azza (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgender Aufgabe:

3 Kettenförderer sind nacheinander angeordnet (überlappend) und haben jeweils einen eigenen Antrieb. Auf der ersten Kettenbahn wird ein Steinblock von 6 m länge und 1,5 m höhe abgestellt und fährt vor zu Kette 2. Anfangs ist Kette 1 ja stark belastet und Kette 2 und 3 nicht. Daraus ergibt sich ein Drehzahlunterschied der sich von Kettenbahn zu Kettenbahn durchzieht so das immer unterschiedliche Drehzahlen, aufgrund von unterschiedlichen Belastungen der Ketten ansteht.
Das führt dazu das die eine Kette die Steine auseinanderzieht weil sie kaum belastet ist oder aber die hintergschaltete Kette dreht zu schnell wenn sie weniger belastet wird und frisst sich in die Steine.

Meine Frage: Welche Komponenten bzw welche Steuerung ermöglicht den synchronen Lauf aller Ketten bei unterschiedliche, sich ständig ändernden Belastungen?

Verwendet sind momentan pro Kettenbahn jeweils 1 Movitrac 31C.

Eine MasterSlave Steuererung fällt auch weg da alle Ketten unterschiedlich laufen müssen. Sprich nicht immer zur selben Zeit.

Ich bin nicht ganz so im Thema der SEW FUs aber ich meine zu wissen das ich für dieses Vorhaben 3 Movidrive B mit Drehzahlrückführung der Motoren in Form eines Gebers benötige....richtig?

Nur wie geschieht die Ansteuerung und vor allem welche Geber brauche ich? Sie müssen nur die Drehzahl ermittel und nicht die Position.

Danke


----------



## Baschankun (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Azza,
zu den SEWs kann ich nichts sagen. 
Generell ist folgendes zu beachten: Solange ein Produkt von beiden Ketten gefördert werden, müssen diese Ketten synchronisiert werden. Dazu muss man die Position des Produkts kennen und dann beide Ketten gleich schnell laufen lassen.
1. Produkt erkennen (Sensor)
2. Ab definierter Produktposition starten, die Ketten zu synchronisieren
3. Ketten sind synchronisiert und beide fördern das Produkt
4. Produkt wird nur noch von der Folgekette gefördert und Synchronisation wird gestoppt.

Dazu braucht man alle Ketten mindestens in Drehzahlregelung und Sensoren, die die Positionen erfassen können. Darüber sollte dann eine entsprechende SPS oder besser ein Motion Controller verbaut sein.
Die notwendige Logik ist nicht trivial (besonders wenn man Wiederanlauf nach Notaus etc. berücksichtigt). Welche Wege hat man zum Synchronisieren und wo positioniert man die Sensoren.

Bei PLCopen sind die notwendigen Bausteine: MC_TouchProbe, MC_GearIn, MC_GearOut

Baschankun


----------



## Maxl (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Azza,

nachdem Du mich direkt angeschrieben hast mal schnell meine Meinung zu dem Thema, obwohl ich nicht mehr allzu aktiv bin. Den Beitrag von Baschankun kannst Du getrost ignorieren, er schießt völlig übers Ziel hinaus.

Dein Problem liegt vor allem daran, dass Du Asynchronmotoren einsetzt, welche Du mit U/f-Steuerung betriebst. D.h. Du gibst Spannung und Frequenz vor, woraus eine Drehzahl resultiert. Je nach Belastung ergibt sich eine andere Drehzahl - soweit wiederhole ich nur dein Problem. Aus den Dimensionen der Steine nehme ich an, dass es sich um recht große Motore und Umrichter handelt (bitte Leistungen posten), aus der Information, dass Du Movitrac 31C verwendest interpretiere ich, dass es sich um eine alte Anlage handelt, welche wohl seit mindestens 10 Jahren in Betrieb ist.

Dein Grundproblem ist, dass Dein Antrieb, unabhängig von der Last seine Drehzahl exakt halten muss, zusätzlich müssen die Drehzahlen von 2 bzw. 3 Antrieben aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Diese Forderung lässt sich jetzt in 2 Problemstellungen teilen, einerseits das Drehzahl halten, andererseits das Drehzahlen aufeinander abstimmen.

1. Drehzahl halten
Hierfür ist an den Motoren jeweils ein Geber notwendig, der einigermaßen hoch aufgelöst sein soll. Klassisch verwendet man sin/cos- oder TTL-Geber wie z.B. in http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/16742001.pdf S. 37ff beschrieben (ES7S, ES7R, ES1T, ES2T, ES1S, ES2S, ...). Wie Du die Geber machanisch auf den Motor aufsetzt, sei hier mal ausgeklammert, aber i.d.R. ist es möglich sie auf bestehende Motore aufzusetzen. Im Umrichter läuft dann ein Drehzahlregler, welcher die Drehzahl auf einem konstanten Wert hält und somit in der Lage ist Lastwechsel auszuregeln.
Dabei gilt es aber zu beachten, dass eine Regelung nur reagieren kann. Bei stoßartigen Lastwechseln wird die Drehzahl trotzdem kurzzeitig einbrechen oder überschwingen. Geht die Last aber langsam von einem Förderer zum anderen über sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
Nun muss noch ein geeigneter Drehzahlregler gewählt werden.
Die von Dir angesprochenen Movitrac 31C, welche im Moment in Betrieb sind, sind prinzipiell in der Lage, einen Geber anzubinden und die Drehzahl zu regeln. Man benötigt dazu die Optionskarte FEN31C oder FPI31C, welche nur TTL-Geber unterstützen (siehe auch http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/09229000.pdf S. 23). Da das Gerät abgekündigt ist, ist natürlich fraglich, ob Du diese Optionskarten überhaupt noch bekommen kannst, es würde aber den Austausch der Umrichter ersparen. Für die Nachfolger Movitrac 07A und Movitrac B gibt übrigens keine Drehzahlregelung, hier ist dann ein Movidrive Gerät (aktuell Movidrive MBX61B) mit Geberkarte DEH21B oder DEU21B notwendig.

2. Drehzahl koordinieren und gleich vorgeben
Was hier kommt gilt sowohl für Movitrac 31C als auch für Movidrive. Ich bin oberflächlich betrachtet der Meinung, dass es für Deinen Anwendungsfall wahrscheinlich ausreichend sein wird, wenn die Drehzahlen der Motore passen, also geregelt werden, und Du den Transport von einem Förderer zum nächsten wie gehabt "wild", also ohne Winkelsynchronlauf betreibst.
Absolut notwendig ist aber, dass die Förderer absolut die gleichen Solldrehzahlen vorgesetzt bekommen, was eine digitale Sollwertvorgabe erfordert. Das bedeutet die Solldrehzahlen müssen entweder fest vorgegeben werden (Festsollwerte) oder über ein Busssystem von extern kommen. Die Analoge Sollwertvorgabe ist weitgehend ausgeschlossen, auch von Frequenzeingängen halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Die Möglichkeit, Festsollwerte zu speichern oder den Umrichter an ein Busssystem anzubinden unterstützen sowohl Movitrac 31C als auch Movidrive, wobei ersterer auf Profibus, DeviceNet und Interbus beschränkt ist und wieder fraglich ist, ob die Feldbuskarten überhaupt noch zu bekommen sind.

Dass es nun nicht allzu schwer ist, den Umrichtern exakt gleiche Solldrehzahlen vorzugeben, versteht sich von selbst. Man verlässt sich bei dieser Lösung darauf, dass die Motore durch die Drehzahlregelung beinahe Lastunabhängig die Drehzahl konstant halten. Allerdings (und das ist nicht unwesentlich) dürfen diese keinesfalls an der Momentengrenze betrieben werden, sondern müssen Reserve haben.


Setzt Du bei der Umrichterauswahl auf Movidrives, ist natürlich auch ein Winkelsynchronlauf (interner Synchronlauf, DriveSync) möglich. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten ist im Wesentlichen:
- interner Synchronlauf: reine Firmwarelösung, man kann das ganze aufsynchronisier-synchronlauf-absynchronisier-Verhalten selbst in IPOS programmieren. Du würdest 2 0T-Geräte und 1 00-Gerät benötigen. Wenn Du damit keine Erfahrung hast sage ich nur eins: Finger weg
- Drivesync: nutzt die Firmwarefunktionalität des internen Synchronlaufs, allerdings wird einem die IPOS-Programmierung abgenommen und man kann ein fertiges Applikationsmodul verwenden. Allerdings benötigt man für alle Antriebe ein 0T-Gerät (das ist geringfügig teurer, aber erspart dir sicher ein x-faches an Zeit).
Auch die Verwendung einer CCU ist denkbar (eine SEW-SPS mit fertigem Aplikationsmodul), damit hab ich allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung.

Der Winkelsynchronlauf hat den Vorteil, dass er Positionssynchron fährt, und folglich auch das Stoppen und wieder Starten zu Zeitpunkten, an denen die Steine auf beidenen Förderern liegen sauberer funktioniert. Allerdings ist er doch recht aufwändig in der Realisierung. Um genauer einschätzen zu können ob sein Einsatz sinnvoll ist wären detailliertere Informationen zur Applikation hilfreich, vor allem von welchen Genauigkeiten, Drehzahlschwankungen usw. man ausgehen muss.


Ich hoffe, Dir mit meiner Antwort einen Einblick gegeben zu haben und wenn Du dazu Fragen hast bzw. wenn Du konkreter diskutieren willst einfach wieder melden.


----------



## MSB (4 Oktober 2013)

Also zu aller erst würde ich es mal mit einem FU probieren der sensorless vector control kann.
Damit sollte schon mal ausreichend genau der Schlupf ausgeglichen werden.

Evtl. Kann man dann noch die Drehzahl digital vorgeben,
Um auch hier noch Abweichungen zu minimeren, vielleicht reichen aber auch festdrehzahlen der FUs.

Alles andere wäre mir jetzt zunächst mit Geberanbau und Co. zu aufwändig.

Mfg
Manuel

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2013)

Lass doch mal den SEW-Aussendienst kommen und dich beraten.
Wir sind damit bisher immer sehr gut gefahren.

Von SEW gibt es einfache Geber, die - soweit ich weiss - 6 Impulse/Umdrehung haben und einfach auf der Lüfterhaube des Motors befestigt werden.
Für Drehzahlregelung reicht das völlig aus.
Die Idee von MSB mit sensorless vector control ist auch eine Überlegung wert. Aber dafür wirst du wahrscheinlich neue Umrichter brauchen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Baschankun (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Maxl,
ich habe Azza's Frage so verstanden, dass man bei der Übergabe die Ketten synchronisieren muss - aber dann Bearbeitungsschritte hat, bei denen die Ketten andere Geschwindigkeiten haben / Stop.
Zitat: "Eine MasterSlave Steuererung fällt auch weg da alle Ketten unterschiedlich laufen müssen. Sprich nicht immer zur selben Zeit."
Also vielleicht mal lieber übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, wenn man nicht mehr Infos hat. 

Dein letzter Absatz  "Der Winkel [...]" sagt ja das gleiche.

-Baschankun


----------



## Cassandra (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo azza, 

Baschankun sieht das zu kritisch. Du solltest dich besser an die kurze und sehr einfache Ausführung von Maxl halten.

Den anderen Anmerkungen schließe ich mich voll an. Nur nicht zu viel auf einmal.

1) Am besten erst mal ein paar Tage mit Vectorcontrol herum experimentieren.
Dazu natürlich die Billigsten Umrichter nachkaufen, die auf dem Markt zu kriegen sind. Alles andere wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

2) Wenn das dann nachweislich nicht funktioniert, kannst du ja mal die billigsten und einfachsten Geber nachkaufen, am besten nur 2 Pulse pro Umdrehung – desto einfacher, desto zuverlässiger...

3) Wenn jetzt die Genauigkeit nicht reicht, wird es Zeit für eine Motion-Control-Applikation. Falls das in 4-8 Tagen immer noch Zicken macht, wird vermutlich Zeit für die nächste Ausbaustufe.

4) Wahrscheinlich kommt die Motion-Control-Applikation mit Drehgeben mit höherer Auflösung doch besser zurecht. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob 100 Inkremente oder 1000 besser sind?

Du siehst - so ist das alles ganz einfach. Lieber viele keine Schritte, als mit einem schon am Ziel.
Dir könnte sonst vorzeitig die Arbeit ausgehen. 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Maxl (7 Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

@Baschankun: ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich von azza per PN noch etwas mehr Infos bekommen habe, und für mich sich das so liest als ob es eine Materialförderung mittels Pufferförderern (wie man sie auch für Holzstapel in der Sägewerksindustrie verwendet) handelt.

Von sensorless vector control halte ich persönlich nicht viel, da ich damit eher durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht habe, vor allem was Reaktion auf dynamische Laständerung betrifft, das mag aber auch daran liegen dass dies bei den alten Siemens Midimaster Vector-Umrichtern einfach schlecht bzw. gar nicht funktioniert hat, und auch die VFC-Betriebsarten bei SEW nicht an die Möglichkeiten anderer Antriebshersteller herankommen.

Auch von der Herangehensweise, zuerst einfach mal die billigsten Umrichter am Markt zu kaufen und herumzubasteln, bin ich nicht begeistert. Vor allem da ich davon ausgehe, dass es nicht gerade kleine Leistungen sind die hier betrieben werden. Außerdem investiert man ja massiv Zeit für A und F, von den Stillstandszeiten ganz zu schweigen.

Natürlich gibt es Geber mit 6 Impulsen pro Spur, allerdings ist mir rätselhaft, wie man hier eine einigermaßen brauchbare Drehzahlregelung zustande bringen soll, sofern man die Regelung nicht extern löst und dazu ein ordentliches mathematisches Modell zur Verfügung hat (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann). Nur so als Zahlenbeispiel: Motordrehzahl 1200 U/min = 20 U/sek * 6 Impulse pro Umdrehung = 120 Impulse pro Sekunde = 8,33 ms pro Impuls - das bedeutet dass man nur Drehzahländerungen mit einer Zeitkonstante > 17ms sauber erkennen kann (man beachte das Abtasttheorem). Wenn man mal die notwendigen nachgeschalteten Drehzahlfilter berücksichtigt ist man von einer dynamischen Drehzahlregelung doch recht weit weg - aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mit SEW-Umrichtern geht das ohnehin so nicht, ich bezweifle dass es recht viele Modelle gibt die eine genaue Drehzahlauswertung auf diese Weise unterstützen.

Zu den Geberstrichzahlen sei noch angemerkt, dass die SEW-Movidrive nur Geber mit Zweierpotenz-Strichzahlen unterstützen, also 128, 256, 512, 1024, 2048.

Jetzt wäre ich mal auf die Reaktion und weiteren Infos von azza gespannt.

mfg maxl


----------



## Cassandra (7 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ihr, 

Ich wollte hier keine Verwirrung stiften. Bei meiner Schilderung der 4 Ausbaustufen (10 wären wohl besser gewesen), welche schlussendlich immer noch nicht zum Ziel führten, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das niemand ernsthaft in Betracht zieht! 

Oft konnte ich die Erfahrung machen, dass man am günstigsten fährt, wenn man für Sonderanwendungen gleich in die Luxusvariante investiert, anstatt viel Zeit für viele Testaufbauten aufzuwenden. Da wird hin und wieder mal ein Servo verbaut, wenn ein ASM mit FU auch ausreichen würde und bleibt in Summe günstiger, als eine Entscheidung 3-4 Mal zu revidieren...
Bei Serienanlagen sieht das wieder anders aus.

Zu der Aufgabe von Themenstarter „azza“: 
Stelle doch SEW oder einem anderen Antriebshersteller eine Anfrage zu deinem Problem. 
Vermutlich wird derjenige, der dich beraten will, das ganze mal ansehen wollen. 
Dann kannst du auch gleich in Erfahrung bringen, ob tatsächlich Geber benötigt werden, die alten Umrichter die Funktion noch unterstützen und letztlich die wie die neue Applikation aussehen muss...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Geber und neue Umrichter notwendig sind. Aber vielleicht hat sich die Vektorregelung entsprechend weiterentwickelt oder die Anwendung ist nicht so kritisch. Dann gibt es eventuell eine günstigere Möglichkeit.

LG Cassandra 

PS: Habe meine Signatur angepasst...


----------



## Maxl (7 Oktober 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier keine Verwirrung stiften. Bei meiner Schilderung der 4 Ausbaustufen (10 wären wohl besser gewesen), welche schlussendlich immer noch nicht zum Ziel führten, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das niemand ernsthaft in Betracht zieht!


[Off-Topic]
Das tragische an der Sache ist, dass es noch genug Dinosaurier in Firmen gibt, die aber genau eine solche Vorgangsweise bevorzugen - ja nicht zu viel Geld für Fremdkomponenten ausgeben, Arbeitszeit ist egal - Elektriker ist schließlich eh da.... Und ich muss nach und nach feststellen, dass ich mich auch langsam zu einem solchen entwickle :-/
[/Off-Topic]


----------



## Cassandra (7 Oktober 2013)

Äh... sind die nicht ausgestorben?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Äh... sind die nicht ausgestorben?


Nein, die Elektriker sterben so schnell nicht aus  .

Mal gesponnen. Wäre es denn denkbar, den jeweils weniger belasteten Kettenförderer in der Betriebsart Drehmoment-Regelung, und den jeweils schwerlastigen in Drehzahl-Regelung zu betreiben? Beide Betriebsarten müssten natürlich kontinuierlich ineinander übergehen können. Gibt's so etwas?


----------



## Maxl (7 Oktober 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mal gesponnen. Wäre es denn denkbar, den jeweils weniger belasteten Kettenförderer in der Betriebsart Drehmoment-Regelung, und den jeweils schwerlastigen in Drehzahl-Regelung zu betreiben? Beide Betriebsarten müssten natürlich kontinuierlich ineinander übergehen können. Gibt's so etwas?


Die Grundidee ist ganz gut, das wird aber eine sensible Sache. Das Moment muss einerseits so eingestellt werden, dass die Reibungskräfte der Kette überwunden werden, andererseits die Reibung der Kette am Stein aber nicht überwunden werden darf. Klingt grundsätzlich spannend, aber ich denke dass eine einfache Drehzahlregelung das sicher löst. Und sofern die Motore einigermaßen geschützt aufgebaut sind ist das Aufbauen eines Gebers sicher keine Tragik, teuer sind die Dinger i.d.R. auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2013)

Also wenn es nicht gerade um geschliffene, polierte Luxus-Marmor-Designerteile handelt, dann wird doch wohl reichen, wenn die Bänder / Ketten gleich schnell laufen.
Üblicherweise geht es doch nur darum, dass der Übergang zwischen den Strecken sanft von statten geht.
Dazu genügt es wenn die Folgestrecke rechtzeitig eingeschalten wird und auf die gleiche Drehzahl gebracht wird. Und das geht mit nem simplen Geber allemal.
Schliesslich ist noch ein nettes Getriebe dazwischen.
Wenn die Motoren und Umrichter genügend Reserven haben, dann funktioniert auch sensorless Vector-Control.
Heutige Umrichter sind selbst in der Lage mit einem ASM bei Drehzahl 0 ein Haltemoment aufzubauen (externe Kühlung vorausgesetzt) und das ohne Geber.

Ich geh davon aus, dass noch nicht mal eine Kopplung notwenig ist. Wenn die Antriebe geregelt sind, dann wird der Drehzahlschlupf des ASM ausgeregelt und gut ist es.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## azza (8 Oktober 2013)

Hallo erstmal und DANKE für diese tolle Diskussion!

Ich war leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen plus Wasserschaden zu Hause länger nicht online!

Aber zum Thema......

Ich habe SEW angerufen und den Sachverhalt vorgelegt. Deren Lösungsvorschläge waren Movidrive B mit Geber - sprich Drehzahlrückführung in Kombination mit Drive Sync oder dem internen Synchronlauf ( an alle Spezies...zerfleicht mich jetzt nicht wenn beides das selbe ist oder ich was durcheinander bring 

Hier noch ein paar Details:

Alle Antriebe haben 3 KW und der Steinblock (Porenbeton---bestehend aus ca 30 Steinreihen.....Blockmaß 6m länge x 1,5m höhe x 0,6m breite), je nach Sorte wiegt um die 4-6 Tonnen. Zu Anfang steht der gesamte Block auf Kette 1 u. 2.
Nachdem starten fährt dieser in eine Verpackungsanlage und Kette 1-2 laufen an. Irgendwann, kurz vor Aufnahme Kette 3 läuft diese an. An dieser Stelle soll gesagt werden das solche Dinge wie Sonsoren wie LS usw natürlich vorhanden sind und die Ketten passte anlaufen. Wenn der Block Kette 3 erreicht steht er voll auf Kette 2 und Kette 1 wird gerade nach und nach leer und "frisst" sich aufgrund der geringen Belastung und der damit ansteigenden Drehzahl in den weichen Stein. Auf der anderen Seite zieht Kette 3 die Steinreihen auseinander da diese ja bis jetzt noch kaum belastet ist und im Vergleich zu Kette 2 schnell dreht. nachdem Kette 1 leer ist stoppt diese und Kette 2-3 machen weiter. Beide Ketten starten und stoppen gleichzeitig wenn es aufgrund der Fahrweise der Anlage so sein muss. Ist der Block soweit abgearbeitet das nichts mehr auf Kette 2 Steht dann läuft nur noch Kette 3. Sollte aber in der Zeit schon wieder ein neuer Block auf Kette 1-2 bereit stehen so kann dieser auch wieder abgeschickt werden und dieser bleibt dann vor Kette 3 stehen WENN dort vom vorherigem Block noch STeine stehen. (ich hoffe ich habe es ausfürlich beschrieben)

Momentan haben die Ketten Festsollwerte über die FUs vorgegeben ca 50 Hz ( plus minus 1-2 Hz da ich mal versucht habe das Problem zu kompensieren was aber nichts brachte). Die Ketten laufen sanft an und haben auch eine Stoprampe. 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe dient dieses Drive Sync eine Verfahrweise wo 100%ige Genauigkeit erforderlich ist. Dieses wäre in meinem Fall zu viel...Zitat Maxl mit "Kanonen auf Spatzen" geschossen. Soweit soll es gar nicht gehen. Mir reicht eine einigermassen gleich Drehzahl bei egal welcher Last.

Ich fasse mal zusammen was ich jetzt aus euren Kommentaren und meiner Recherge für mich ausgeklügelt habe.

Ich denke es reicht wenn wenn ich auf alle 3 Motoren eine Geber (welchen weiß ich dato noch nicht) positioniere.........die Monatge stellt kein Problem da.
3 Movidrives da bei uns im Betrieb die Movitracs eh zur aussterbenden Art gehören und somit ErsatzFUs vielseitig einsetzbar sind.
Also,....sollte es nicht reichen wenn diese einfache Drehzahlregelung an jedem Motor installiere. Bei Laständerungen versucht der FU den Motor doch immer auf die gewünschte Drehzahl zu halten und somit egal in welcher Situation die Ketten sich befinden habe ich eine recht gleichmässige Drehzahl auf allen Ketten. 

Ich glaube das hat Maxl und noch jemand auch vorgeschlagen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe! Sprich gar nicht son großen Aufwand sondern erstmal das testen da dieses das einfachste und vor allem bezogen auf die Genauigkeit in meinem Fall ausreichen würde.

MFG


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2013)

Ich hab Movidrive B mit Synchronlauf im Einsatz. Funktioniert problemlos.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber für diese simple Anwendung wirklich erstmal die Movidrive drehzahlgeregelt einsetzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Maxl (8 Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

ok, dann hab ich die Anwendung einigermaßen richtig verstanden.

Bei Leistungen von 3kW ist ein Umbau von Movitrac auf Movidrive ja keine Hexerei. Das mit den Festsollwerten funktioniert beim Movidrive auch recht gut, eine Steuerung über Klemmen ist ohnehin kein Problem. Als Geber empfehle ich einen klassischen sin/cos-Geber, der lässt sich über die 08/15 Geberkarte (DEH11) anschließen. Lass Dir von SEW keinen Wunderdinge wie Hiperface und so aufschwatzen, zur Drehzahlregelung verwenden diese ebenfalls nur die sin/cos-Spuren und Absolutposition wirst Du (auch bei DriveSync) keine brauchen. Als Gerät benötigst Du ein MDX61B, es reicht die 00-Ausführung (für DriveSync würde man die 0T-Ausführung benötigen, Freischaltung im Nachhinein ist möglich, kostet aber), Bremswiderstände oder ein Rückspeisegerät sind unbedingt nötig.

Bei der Inbetriebnahme sei angemerkt, dass Du die Wahl hast zwischen den Betriebsarten _CFC_ (stromgeführt) und _VFC & n-Regelung_ (spannungsführt), wobei ich erstere favorisiere. Solltest Du VCF verwenden, muss man sich über den Automatischen Motorabgleich (P320ff) Gedanken machen, bei CFC nicht. Die Einstellung des Drehzahlreglers ist vermutlich etwas Spielerei, da man diesen ja üblicherweise für einen Lastfall optimiert, Du allerdings eine Abstimmung finden musst die mit voller Last und keiner Last gut funktioniert, mit einer angemessen hohen Getriebeübersetzung und einem Getriebe das einigermaßen Spielarm ist sollts aber kein Problem sein - ich rechne mir hier üblicherweise die Lastträgheit der Last aus, gebe diese im Reglereinstellungsdialog ein und lass mir die Reglerparameter ausrechnen, alleine durch das Variieren des eingegeben Wertes der Lastträgheit reicht in 95% der Anwendungsfälle aus. Die automatische Vermessung der Lastträgheit funktioniert übrigens bei Asynchronmotoren nicht.

Abschließend sei noch angemerkt, dass es wichtig ist, bei allen 3 Antrieben dieselben Reglerparameter und auch dieselbe Rampenform einzugeben. Speziell in Hinblick auf ein gemeinsames Stoppen und Wiederanlauf müssen noch weitere Parameter ident sein, und zwar:
- P301 Minimaldrehzahl 1
- P323 Vormagnetisierungszeit
- P730 Bremsenfunktion (auch ohne Bremse eingeschaltet lassen!)
- P731 Bremsenöffnungszeit
- P732 Bremseneinfallszeit
Sowie die Rampeneinstellungen in P130ff

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast einfach wieder melden.

mfg Maxl


----------



## azza (8 Oktober 2013)

Danke,

somit habe ich schon mal viel Infos mit denen ich arbeiten kann. Werde mich bestimmt noch mal diesbezüglich melden. Jetzt erstmal an die Schüppe


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2013)

Mal unabhängig von der ganzen Motorengeschichte ... Wie schauen deine Kettenübergänge aus?
Oft liegen die Probleme nämlich gar nicht an den Motoren, sondern an schlechten Übergängen.
Gerade wenn grobgliedrige Ketten und verhältnissmässig kleine Kettenräder im Einsatz sind, gibt es Probleme.
Da hilft dir dann kein Gleichlauf, sondern nur ein kreativer Schlosser, 2 Pfund Eisen und ein Schweißgerät 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da hilft dir ... nur ein kreativer Schlosser....



So jemanden gibt es doch garnicht.


----------



## azza (8 Oktober 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So jemanden gibt es doch garnicht.



muuahhhh.....

aber zu den Kettenübergängen:

die greifen ineinander , Kette 1 ist schmaler (Kettenabstand bzw der Abstand der beiden Kettenführung) als Kette 2 und so läuft sie ca 40-50cm in Kette 2 uns ähnlich bei Kette 3.
Das die Führungsschienen, Kettenglieder und die ganze Mechanik ausgelutscht ist, ist wohl wahr. Wird in der nächsten großen Reparaturpause gemacht. Ändert aber nichts daran das die Steuerung auch angepasst werden muss.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So jemanden gibt es doch garnicht.



Bei uns im Süden ist die Evolution vorangeschritten.
Aus Huf- und Nagelschieden wurden hervorragende Mechaniker mit denen man klasse zusammenarbeiten kann 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2013)

azza schrieb:


> aber zu den Kettenübergängen:
> 
> die greifen ineinander , Kette 1 ist schmaler (Kettenabstand bzw der Abstand der beiden Kettenführung) als Kette 2 und so läuft sie ca 40-50cm in Kette 2 uns ähnlich bei Kette 3.



Von solchen überlappenden Übergängen halt ich persönlich recht wenig. Gerade wenn die Mechanik verschliessen ist, gibt es da oft Ärger.
Es ist nicht klar wann welche Last auf welcher Kette ist. Oft genügt es da schon ein Förderelement einen Millimeter in der Höhe zu verstellen und der Spuk ist wieder vorbei.
Wir haben bei solchen Dingen schon mit der Videokamera die Vorgänge gefilmt und in Zeitlupe angeschaut was passiert. War interessant und hat letztlich viel Geld gespart.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

